# The perfect gift for Father's day



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Let's be honest: have you ever seen your father wear that tie you gave him last year?

This year, I want you to think it through and come up with the perfect gift.

Is he a bookworm, gadget person, tool guy, summer cook (on the bar-bie)?

What would be the coolest gift for Dad this year?

Have fun!



[ June 08, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Good point, Kimmie. My husband is getting a DVD of a favorite movie this year. And, of course, his favorite meal(enchiladas).


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

My Dad is getting a copy of David McCollaugh's (sp?) new John Adams biography. My husband is getting a new Weber kettle grill. MMMMMMM...time for some Q!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I never gave a tie to my father. I always give him pretty much the same thing. Same wrapping different filling: pies. He loved them. He is not a baker, neither is his wife. Hate pies from the stores, say they never taste as good. His favourite is the deep dish apple pie but that's for his birthday in October. He's always happy to eat my experiment. i can see his eyes light up if I say pear & almond tart...

For father's day I am thinking strawberry & rhubarb pie...


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm sending my father a copy of the autobiography of our local mountain man, Timber Jack Joe. Timber Jack Joe is the real thing, though I see his truck around town a little more often these days. He's getting pretty up there in age.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

This is true:

We all got together yesterday for Father's Day, and I brought a bottle of Oil from Papa's site (Romeu). My father LOVES olive oil. He goes through 7 gallons a year (he told me), and he really enjoyed this one.

I also made a key lime pie for dessert.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Momo...did you buy the oil right from Papa's site or a local store?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I went to a (not so local) store, about 45 min. from here. Papa's site lists where you can find the oils, and that was the closest place. The cool thing is, there's a label on the back of the bottle that reads "imported by Papa's Haven", and it gives the address and web address.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

C'mon guys and girls,

Haven't you seen this thread?

Fathers' Day June 17th!!!


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Kimmie
Your dad is a book worm and if he likes a little adventure, I know the perfect book. Mi Moto Fidel by Christopher Baker (National Geographic Adventure Press)is a recounting of the journey made by this 40 something travel writer around Cuba on a BMW Paris- Darkar motorcycle (talk about your interesting mid-life crisis). My husband took this book it with him when we vacationed in Cuba a few months back and read it on the beach. I read it when he was through. It is a gas.... A little adventure, a little espionage and a little hootchie kootchie. I would suggest that you also buy him a map of Cuba to go along with this. One of the two things wrong with the book is that there is no map in it. The other is a statement by the author that Oscar Peterson is dead! 
Good luck with your shopping.
Linda


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

My dad passed away several years ago, Linda.

The idea of this thread was for the ones who still have a dad, to get him the perfect gift this year!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I wish all dads a happy fathers day,and I wish everyone who misses there father fond memories..
cc


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

As a Father myself, My needs are simple. A little hoopla and affection and then a free day to what I please. Some fishing or just relax with a book. COOK NOTHING!!!! Maybe I'll grab MY Dad and take him fishing with me.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

My folks are at that age where they tell us no more gifts (birthday, mom's/dad's day)..they have what they need.they'll be driving up from CA to Seattle in August so we'll save up what we would've spent and take them out to some nice dinners...and we're going on vacation with them in the fall to Williamsburg, VA..and surrounding areas and do the same. It's always fun to take the parents out for dinner. We really enjoy doing that.


----------

